# Evinrude 35 vs Etec 40- Worth the upgrade on a 16' V-bottom?



## thill (Feb 25, 2019)

I have a 1995 Princecraft Starfish, 16' long x 72" wide V-bottom:











They are 320 pounds from the factory, mine has some decking, and probably weighs about 500 lbs, by the time you add in trolling motor and small console:



I am currently running an old Evinrude 35 HP 2-stroke. It only weighs a touch over 100 lbs but it pushes the boat well. She runs 28+ mph when I'm alone with the 13p prop, and about 25 mph when I have my brother and his two sons, with the 11p prop. Not too bad, in my opinion.

I ran into a crazy-good deal on a 2008 Evinrude Etec 40, so I bought it, planning to upgrade my 35. Later I learned that the Etec weighs in at a hefty 240 lbs. Over double my 35, and the same weight as a carbed Evinrude 70!

So my question is: *Will the 5 hp upgrade offset the extra weight enough to be worth it?*

I've posted on Etec forums and have gotten mixed answers. It seems like fiberglass guys say yes, but one tinny owner said don't do it, but go with the Etec 30, if I want to upgrade. So I'm coming here, since you guys know aluminum boats.

Please let me know what you think. All opinions and experiences will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 25, 2019)

you don't mention how old your 35 is so it's hard to compare them.if it's as old as i think it might be it's comparing apples to oranges.old evinrudes and modern etecs are nowhere near the same.the modern etec is leaps and bounds ahead of the old evinrudes.they're more efficient,more reliable,way quieter,easier to integrate modern electronics and gauges and oil injected.the modern etec 40 is a 40 to 60 hp just with different emm's.all share the same leg and block i believe.the 40 is a no brainer as far as i'm concerned.my 40 pushes my 1000 lb boat to 30 mph.plenty fast enough.if i need any more than that i'm in the wrong boat.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 26, 2019)

A new Starfish looks like it has the same spec's as your '95 model and is rated for up to 40 HP, so you should be OK there. The ETEC is heavier than other 40 HP four-strokes by 25 to 35 pounds. Not sure why and don't like adding extra weight if it can be avoided. But, I agree with Bcbouy & would opt for the new technology 40 HP. And, besides, you already have it on hand so go for it.


----------



## thill (Feb 26, 2019)

My Evinrude 35 is a 1976 model. 


I think you are right. I don't think they have changed these boats at all. 

When adding decking, I focused on light weight. The front deck has zero supports, but is rock-solid. The back deck only has a single aluminum stiffener. Together, they are well under 100 lbs. 

Here is a video of my boat: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7pOSdJTv-Y

Is the Etec more reliable? This engine has been running smoothly and reliably for 43 years. Starts every time. And since new, it's only been serviced a handful of times. The biggest thing it's ever had done was a new power pack ($59) a few years ago.

It's hard to imagine that ANY modern engine can match that kind of service, but you never know.

I want to upgrade, but only IF it's really worth it. My boat currently hits 30 sometimes, and I'm wondering what the Etec will do. Still looking for opinions and experiences before making any decisions.

Thanks!


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 26, 2019)

ldubs,the 40 is heavier because it's basically a detuned 60.everything is bigger on the 40 compared to the 35.i'd take injection over carb any day.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 26, 2019)

I have a 16' Naden vee hull running a 1983 Johnson 35. Somewhere around 1985 the industry went from powerhead to propshaft for horsepower ratings, so our motors are more like 30 hp. 
I like the light weight of the old motor, I can take it off by myself at the end of the season. I can also sit my 220lbs on it (not that this is a regular practice) and not worry about water coming over the transom. Mine is a short transom plus I have a trolling motor and battery at the stern as well. 
The etec is an awesome motor, I see a lot of them in the remote areas where I fish and wow are they quiet. I'd be willing to bet you'd even see a slight increase in power with a 30. The weight penalty with the 40 is too much in my opinion. It would definitely show you where the weak spots in the transom are and make the stern sit lower. Taking it off would require a hoist. I'm going to keep running my old 35, it starts first pull once warm and just keeps going. Keep a good impeller in those old motors and they will run indefinitely. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks for the experience and thoughts, Weldor. Sounds like you have had a similar experience as I have with the 35. I love how light these motors are.

Several people have now mentioned that I probably want an Etec 30 for this boat. I'm going to start searching for one. Thanks again!


----------



## Superlucky (Feb 26, 2019)

I think that the current speeds that the motor gives you should be plenty. I can't imagine going much faster in that boat. 30 MPH is hauling hay in my book. I would also think that the weight penalty might offset any speed/performance gains. You might even need tabs or adjustable trim to get the boat to properly plane. 

I just put a Honda 30 on a new Gregor 16 (very similar to yours) and was quite pleased with the performance. The newer motors are so quiet. My boat is rated up to 50 and I can't imagine what a rocket ship that boat would be with a 50. I do think it would scare the heck out of me!

Good luck!
Bill


----------



## thill (Feb 26, 2019)

That 30 sounds like a nice fit for your boat. How fast is it with the new Honda?

It's funny how you get used to speed. My old boat did 23, and that felt fast. This boat does 28, and I'm starting to wish for 35. Even at top speed, it handles well. Makes me want more speed. 

Here is video of me running back to dock: 

https://youtu.be/49OZfmx_8Q0


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 26, 2019)

Superlucky said:


> I think that the current speeds that the motor gives you should be plenty. I can't imagine going much faster in that boat. 30 MPH is hauling hay in my book. I would also think that the weight penalty might offset any speed/performance gains. You might even need tabs or adjustable trim to get the boat to properly plane.
> 
> I just put a Honda 30 on a new Gregor 16 (very similar to yours) and was quite pleased with the performance. The newer motors are so quiet. My boat is rated up to 50 and I can't imagine what a rocket ship that boat would be with a 50. I do think it would scare the heck out of me!
> 
> ...



I have the Honda 50 HP on my 18' Gregor windshield boat. It is rated for a 60. The 50 HP Honda weighs in at 214#. I seldom go wide open throttle, but when I did I managed 32 mph on a calm day. I'm happy with 26 -28 mph with 3/4 throttle (power trim is your friend).


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 26, 2019)

bcbouy said:


> ldubs,the 40 is heavier because it's basically a detuned 60.everything is bigger on the 40 compared to the 35.
> 
> *i'd take injection over carb any day*.





Me too. Carbs have always been kind of a mystery to me.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 26, 2019)

"*This engine has been running smoothly and reliably for 43 years. Starts every time. And since new, it's only been serviced a handful of times. The biggest thing it's ever had done was a new power pack ($59) a few years ago.

It's hard to imagine that ANY modern engine can match that kind of service, but you never know."*

Well, this makes the decision harder. Like I said two or three posts earlier, I would go with the modern ETEC technology. But, then there is that old saying: "If it aint broke . . . . . "

Tough decision. 

(Sorry for the multiple posts here on this thread -- Yikes! :shock: )


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 26, 2019)

the key phrase is 43 years :LOL2: .the last evinrude i wore out ran great right up to the day it croaked.i took it in and it was just not worth the $ to fix.it was just plain wore out.it was only around 35 years old but had a million hours on it.if i remember correctly i gave it to the mechanic in trade for the diagnosis.and no,it was definately junk.


----------



## jethro (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm a big fan of the etecs. I think you certainly don't need the extra power but I bet you'll like it! My boat goes about 50mph and I hate to tell you, I use it. Frequently!


----------



## thill (Feb 26, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> I have the Honda 50 HP on my 18' Gregor windshield boat. It is rated for a 60. The 50 HP Honda weighs in at 214#. I seldom go wide open throttle, but when I did I managed 32 mph on a calm day. I'm happy with 26 -28 mph with 3/4 throttle (power trim is your friend).





jethro said:


> I'm a big fan of the etecs. I think you certainly don't need the extra power but I bet you'll like it! My boat goes about 50mph and I hate to tell you, I use it. Frequently!



^^^ That's what I'm hoping for right there. And YES, I would probably use it frequently too!


----------



## thill (Feb 26, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Well, this makes the decision harder.... there is that old saying: "If it aint broke . . . . . "
> Tough decision.





bcbouy said:


> the key phrase is 43 years :LOL2: .the last evinrude i wore out ran great right up to the day it croaked.



And there is my predicament in a nutshell! This thing runs awesomely, but one day it's going to die. Do I run it until it drops, or do I upgrade to something else while it's still worth passing on???


----------



## thill (Feb 26, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Carbs have always been kind of a mystery to me.



Believe it or not, carbs are pretty simple, IF you have someone show you how they work.

Older motors have carbs with external adjustment knobs. So let's say you get a glob of stuff in the carb, and it won't idle. Open up the mixture knob to get it started, rev it up and cover the carb throat with a rag, and engine vacuum sucks the glob through. Turn the knob back in and go on about your business. Of course, you may have to clean them on occasion, especially if you use ethanol fuel.

But get a glob of stuff in a fuel injector, and see how much THAT is going to cost you. $$$$!

But that doesn't stop me from wanting a new motor. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 26, 2019)

Of course if one was to upgrade, there are so many options. Tohatsu also has a direct injected 40 HP 2 stroke 30 lbs lighter...

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2019)

A 1976 35hp is powerhead rated as has been stated already. It is probably around 30hp at the propeller. 
The newer Etec 40hp is propshaft rated and is in the neighborhood of 43-44hp at the prop. Do your math....
More cu. in. as well so the acceleration will be better as will the load carrying ability. 
The gearcase is quite a bit different and swings larger diameter propellers that have a better/faster design to them so efficiency is increased. 
You should see a significant improvement in speed and acceleration.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 26, 2019)

Here is a link to an interesting comparison. Shows how strong the etec 30 is. https://youtu.be/tZvIw83uZgY

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Feb 26, 2019)

My boat looks similar and I have the same debate, me and the motor being in one place. Mine is rated for 40 but some of those are really heavy and it's hard to say if it's worth a gain in hp when adding so much weight. Whenever it's ready for the water I'm gonna try an older 40C Mariner which weighs right at 160 lbs. Should be more than enough on a 16 ft v hull. If it's too noisy I may go to a 30 4stroke.


----------



## thedude (Feb 26, 2019)

You already own the new motor. What is the debate?! Slap that puppy on and decide for yourself. I fail to see why there are so many posts to discuss a hypothetical conclusion.


----------



## thill (Feb 26, 2019)

thedude said:


> You already own the new motor. What is the debate?! Slap that puppy on and decide for yourself. I fail to see why there are so many posts to discuss a hypothetical conclusion.


Well, it's an interesting discussion, HP vs weight, with a variety of opinions and experiences coming in.

It's a lot of work, pulling off an engine, ripping out the controls, and then putting it all back. 
I'd rather ask around FIRST, just in case it's not worth it. 

So far, I've heard some compelling reasons on both sides of the discussion. And I appreciate all of the replies. I'm still listening, especially to those with boats similar to minee


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 26, 2019)

Yeah I didn't read that thoroughly, lol. I agree, since you own it already, bolt that puppy on and give us a report!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 27, 2019)

out of curiosity,i looked up the specs for your boat.rated for a 40,1300 weight cap and 900 lbs of people rating for your boat.i think you may be overthinking the weight of the motor over a 35,but that's just my opinion.ultimately,your boat,your decision.this is a 40 on a 14.5 ft. boat.3 group 31 batteries,full tank and a crap ton of gear.


----------



## Justaguy442 (Feb 27, 2019)

You already own it, Just wait and try it out. But im sure once you have that etech on for a few hours it wont be coming off


----------



## thill (Feb 27, 2019)

Justaguy442 said:


> You already own it... 'm sure once you have that etech on for a few hours it wont be coming off



After hearing all the responses, IF I can find a 30, I'll sell or swap this 40 to get it. So far, I've found zero on the used market. If not, I'll do the repairs, touch up the paint, take a deep breath and do the swap. Worst case, I'll put the 35 back on and still sell the Etec. I can silicone any holes I drill, if necessary.

It will be a couple of weeks, but I'll post my progress as it goes. First order of business is pulling the power head and replacing the steering arm bushing and bolts. Somehow, they got broken on this motor. Then, T/U paint and replace the decals. Then she will be ready to install.

In the meantime, I'm still listening, so feel free to post. But in the end, it seems that I mostly got 2 opinions:. 
1) The weight will make the boat handle poorly, for only a couple MPH more speed or, 
2) There will be a day versus night difference, and I'm going to love it.

I guess we will see. I really hope it's the latter!
Another thing I'm curious of is whether or not this engine will get better fuel economy, having so much more engine displacement. One of the videos someone posted above showed the 30 getting significantly better MPG in the same boat, although not reaching the same top speed.

I will post a detailed analysis of how it goes.

Thanks, everyone


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 27, 2019)

If you want an idea how it will sit with the 40, put your boat in the water and put an extra 150 lbs on the back. A friend standing on the rear deck will give you an idea. If two of you can stand there and water isn't close to the top, I'd say you're golden. You can always shift some weight forward, battery, fuel. That 40 is going to have all kinds of jam over the old 35. Mostly torque, it ought to come out of the hole like it was shot from a cannon and you could probably fill the boat to full capacity and still haul. Top speed will be a bit higher, might.be able to pull a higher pitch prop, have to check rpm and see. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Feb 28, 2019)

It will be VERY interesting to see if I get better fuel economy with the 40 Etec.

In that boat test video, the 30 Etec got 40% better fuel economy than the 40. For every 6 gallons, it takes 10 to push the 40. That's a HUGE difference! The 30 ran 26.4 MPH and the 40 ran 32.4 MPH WOT- 6 mph faster, but at quite the cost.

They attributed the higher fuel burn to the larger displacement. The 30 has 577 cc displacement, whereas the 40 has 863 cc displacement. 
My 35 has 521 cc. It gets very good fuel economy at all speeds, but especially in the 20-22 MPH range. 

I'm predicting that the 40 will not get as good a fuel economy overall, but it may be similar at 20 MPH, if I can stay out of the throttle. I'm thinking a 30 Etec will get better fuel economy at all speeds.

The more I look at it, the more I want a 30 Etec, versus the 40.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 28, 2019)

i may be wrong,but i think that is the first time anyone on tinboats has ever stated they want less power :LOL2: still,you cant argue fuel econony.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 28, 2019)

Somewhat off topic but I wouldn't mind a motor that uses more gasoline. I don't get on the water all that much anymore so gas sits around longer than it probably should.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 28, 2019)

water bouy said:


> Somewhat off topic but I wouldn't mind a motor that uses more gasoline. I don't get on the water all that much anymore so gas sits around longer than it probably should.



I understand completely. Everything around here has ethanol. Even though I get out on a fairly routine basis and use Honda's fuel additive as recommended, I still worry about it.


----------



## thill (Feb 28, 2019)

Ha ha you are right!

I do want more power, but burning 40% more fuel is a bit crazy, especially since I only run a 6 gal tank. 

Is there an Etec 35 or 40 that uses the smaller displacement engine?


----------



## water bouy (Feb 28, 2019)

Two 2 stroke 40s in good shape like this one can still be found. It weighs 160 lbs and were made by Yamaha. I bought a tiller handle off ebay and then waited until I found the motor which turned up in Roanoke. I expect it will fly.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 28, 2019)

My mileage rule of thumb is one gallon per hour per 10 hp at wide open throttle. When I went from a 20 to a 35 I thought I'd see a big difference but turns out wide open throttle is considerably faster so it doesn't take as long. There is a difference but not as big as I had thought. 
Bolt that 40 that you already own on the boat. Once you wipe that poop eating grin off your face, if the fuel economy is putting you in the poor house, I'm sure you can find a guy with a 30 who'd be happy to swap. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 28, 2019)

water bouy said:


> Two 2 stroke 40s in good shape like this one can still be found. It weighs 160 lbs and were made by Yamaha. I bought a tiller handle off ebay and then waited until I found the motor which turned up in Roanoke. I expect it will fly.


That's a good looking motor!

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 28, 2019)

The selling point of the ETEC is "simiplicity"--specifically the engine itself.

However, simplicity goes out the window if you look at all of the garbage that is bolted TO the engine, just to make it run.

Secondly, they keep touting that it's a 2 stroke-and they are right, it is. But what they don't tell you is that it's heavier than a comparable 4 stroke. OTOH, the ETEC 40 is around 239 lb and the Yamaha around 215. Again, that's just OTOH--may be off a little so do your research. That's what gets me about ETEC. It's 40hp. So is a 4 stroke. The holeshot isn't much different if any at all (I couldn't tell any difference). The ones I have the most experience with are jet foot, though I've run some prop foots too. The jet is where you notice the big difference. A F40JEHA Yamaha is 1/8 the noise that an ETEC 40 is, and less weight too. From what the other guides say, also more reliable which doesn't make any sense when you consider the "simplicity" of the two stroke engine vs the "complexity" of the 4 stroke.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 28, 2019)

turbotodd said:


> The selling point of the ETEC is "simiplicity"--specifically the engine itself.
> 
> However, simplicity goes out the window if you look at all of the garbage that is bolted TO the engine, just to make it run.
> 
> Secondly, they keep touting that it's a 2 stroke-and they are right, it is. But what they don't tell you is that it's heavier than a comparable 4 stroke. OTOH, the ETEC 40 is around 239 lb and the Yamaha around 215. Again, that's just OTOH--may be off a little so do your research. That's what gets me about ETEC. It's 40hp. So is a 4 stroke. The holeshot isn't much different if any at all (I couldn't tell any difference). The ones I have the most experience with are jet foot, though I've run some prop foots too. The jet is where you notice the big difference. A F40JEHA Yamaha is 1/8 the noise that an ETEC 40 is, and less weight too. From what the other guides say, also more reliable which doesn't make any sense when you consider the "simplicity" of the two stroke engine vs the "complexity" of the 4 stroke.


Having run etec snowmobiles, I have to say the technology is super. Clean burning, efficient, low smoke, 2 stroke torque etc. Tohatsu also has a 40 HP direct injected 2 stroke that would be worth a look if one was shopping. 

I won't bad mouth the Yamaha because I believe it's a good motor. Honestly anything new these days is a good bet. However the Yamaha 40 and the Evinrude are 2 different animals. The Yamaha at 750 cc shares the platform with its 30 HP outboard. While the Evinrude with more than 100 cc extra displacement is part of the 40-50-60 family. Not only is it going to have more torque, everything else is heavier duty. Gearbox, engine case, crankshaft etc. It's not the electronic injection system that outweighs a four strokes valve train. Everything about that motor is designed to withstand 60 HP. 
As for the 25lbs difference, if an additional 25 lbs is the breaking point that causes waves to come over the transom then the OP had probably stick with what he has. 
That's why it was suggested to do a weight test on the water prior to swapping engines. 
It's all moot anyway as he already owns the etec. We are just having fun discussing it while we wait for him to get his mule shifted outta neutral and do something to report back! Lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Feb 28, 2019)

Ha ha, good point!
For the record, the extra fuel won't bankrupt me. (although it might restrict my trip distance) So let me explain my biggest concern...

I have a pretty sweet and safe ride. I take this boat on the Chesapeake Bay and out ocean inlets on occasion, and there are real swells there, not just chop. I have a 1200 GPH auto bilge pump just in case, but this boat floats so high in big waves, that I've never taken any water, besides some foam off a breaker. It literally floats over them like a cork.

Because I know this boat and my limits, I can keep a level of safety that I'm comfortable with.

But adding the weight of a second motor to my transom is concerning to me as to how it will affect the balance of the boat. If this boat gets too back-heavy, and goes Ker-Plunk at the bottom of a big swell... well, that would not be good.

So yes- I would rather sacrifice some power to keep my transom floating high, because of how I use the boat sometimes. The more I think about it, the more doubts I'm having. Especially since several owners of boats like mine are telling me to go with the 30. 

IS THERE ANYONE HERE WHO WOULD BE INTERESTED IN TRADING A 2008 ETEC 40 FOR A 30?


----------



## thill (Feb 28, 2019)

turbotodd said:


> The holeshot isn't much different if any at all (I couldn't tell any difference).


The holeshot of the Etecs seem to be the best out there.

*Take a look at this video that was posted by Weldor:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZvIw83uZgY 

The little 30 Etec had more grunt than the 40 Yamaha and also got better fuel economy. And the 40 Etec walked away from everything else. But from what I understand, the 40 Etec is really a de-tuned 60, so it makes sense. When you compare it to other 60's, it's similar, weight-wise. But it's heavier than other 40's. 

On my bigger boats, my Ficht Ram engines definitely outperform 4-strokes on my friend's similar boats. The only one that comes close or surpasses is a friend's supercharged Verado. That thing is a beast! But his is a 250 and mine is a 200, and his boat is lighter than mine, so it's hard to say exactly. That being said, he paid $20k for his, and I only paid $1,500 for mine...


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 28, 2019)

how did a yamaha even get involved in this thread? it has no relevance to this discussion whatsoever.the holeshot isn't much different??huh??


----------



## thill (Mar 1, 2019)

How? Well, a number of different brands have come up in the discussion for comparison's sake. At first I was focusing on the 40 Etec, because that's the deal I ran into, but I might sell it and buy something else.

Yamaha was one of the brands in the performance comparison video. If you watched the video, it had the weakest holeshot, but had better top speed than the 30, and was also one of the lightest. So it's got strong points too. I would definitely consider that motor for my boat.

So I really appreciate everyone's input into this discussion. It has really got me thinking!


----------



## thill (Mar 1, 2019)

I did some local searching and found an Etec 25 for sale. I'm thinking it will be great on gas, but not sure how much weaker it will be compared to the 30. Seems like a step down, but might be very similar. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 2, 2019)

If you are looking for more power in a lighter weight, why don't you look at the Yamaha/Mariner 40 at 160 lbs or the Tohatsu/Nissan M40c at 140. Older models but newer than what you have. Good well taken care of motors are still out there. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Mar 2, 2019)

Water buoy,
Great engine! I have one just like yours, and I have considered it for my boat, but it's so similar to my current engine that I kind of dismissed it. But I think you will be very happy with it! Here is mine:





These are yamaha engines under the hood. Very smooth running and very reliable.


----------



## thill (Mar 2, 2019)

Weldor,
As you see, I already have a Mariner 40, and yes, it's a smooth running engine. In my case, it's on a project boat, and I could certainly switch, but I don't think it will be worth the effort. That engine feels pretty identical to my current Evinrude in power.

But the Tohatsu/Nissan sounds very interesting. I've had the chance to buy several, but have never really considered the brand. They seem to sit forever when for sale in this area. But I will look a lot harder at the next one that comes up for sale. 

Thanks.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 2, 2019)

Out of over 400 views only 11 votes and that may be an over count because one person can vote for two options (I did). 

I'm surprised that only 2 of us thought the 40 would be faster. 

PS: Yamaha, Tohatsu, Nissan, Mariner -- How come no one is suggesting a Honda? 8)


----------



## thill (Mar 2, 2019)

I found it interesting about the poll, too.

Funny, but hadn't even considered Honda. Around here, Hondas are thought of as very smooth and reliable engines that will run a million hours, but are heavy and a bit sluggish. So you see a lot of them on crabber's boats, where they move from one pot to another slow and steady, but you don't see too many of them on fisherman's boats who run and gun.

That being the case, a good friend of mine put a new Honda 250 on the back of his boat, and that is a very nice engine. Being a "run and gun" fisherman, he blew up 6 Honda 225's in a row, all under warranty, and they finally agreed to go up to the new 250, and that engine has been solid for a couple of years now. So it seems Honda performance on the high end is finally reaching the levels of some of the others.

So I'll keep my eye out for Honda. Any idea of what their 40 HP weighs?


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 3, 2019)

I mentioned Honda kind of tongue in cheek because I have one. My 50 HP four stroke weighs 214#. The 40 & 50 HP are in the same family so the 40 weighs the same. 

Your description is interesting because I guess I would consider myself more of the crab pot style user than a run & gun. 8)


----------



## thill (Mar 3, 2019)

Well, 214 sure beats Etec's 240. But similarly, the 40 is the same engine as the 65. It's probably light for a 65, but as a 40, it's a bit chubby.

I found a 1996 Honda 50 for sale on the eastern shore CL for $1,100, and I found another Mariner 40 in Richmond for $250. Both seem very reasonably priced, depending on the condition. I would nab either of those if I really needed an engine. I might nab one or both of them anyway for resale purposes.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 4, 2019)

For the old motors, I'm a johnnyrude guy. I believe anything brand new is good if taken care of. I like the Tohatsu motors for small outboards. They have both 4 stroke and a direct injected 2 stroke at just over 200lbs. With power tilt and trim. The lightest 40's ever made I believe are the Tohatsu) Nissan M40c at about 140 and the 2 cylinder Yamaha/Mariner at about 160. Neither has power tilt or trim. If I ever swap my 35 Johnson it would be for one if those two motors. Anything else is too much weight for my application. I believe you are in the same boat haha. With that jury rigged transom I would be reticent to hang a lot of weight on it.no disrespect intended. I would definitely do a weight test in the water before buying or selling or turning any wrenches. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Mar 4, 2019)

No insult taken. This transom work is certainly different than any I've seen before. I'm confident that it's stronger than it needs to be. You would have to see it in person to really appreciate it, but it's a stack of thick, schedule 40 square stock that runs from gunnel to gunnel and are TIG welded together and into place. I would LOVE to see a boat with the full transom done in that way. You would never have to worry about it for the lifetime of the boat, that's for sure!

I just came across a 2015 Tohatsu 40 for a great price, and I'm going to see if I can get it before it's gone.

Thanks for the info and opinions. It helps.

And yes, we probably are in the same boat.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 4, 2019)

thill said:


> I just came across a 2015 Tohatsu 40 for a great price, and I'm going to see if I can get it before it's gone.



Kind of funny. Besides their own brand, Tohatsu makes small outboards for Mercury. Tohatsu's larger outboards (60 HP & up) are made by Honda.


----------

